# Εξωτερικοί "συνεργάτες" και μισθωτοί εργαζόμενοι στα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ: Ένας κοινός αγώνας



## rogne (Oct 11, 2010)

Η τελευταία ανακοίνωση του ΣΜΕΔ για τα "Ελληνικά Γράμματα":

*Εξωτερικοί "συνεργάτες" και μισθωτοί εργαζόμενοι στα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ: Ένας κοινός αγώνας​*Τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες, o *Δημοσιογραφικός Οργανισμός Λαμπράκη (ΔΟΛ)*, αξιοποιώντας, όπως και άλλες επιχειρήσεις, τη συγκυρία της κρίσης και των μέτρων λιτότητας, κι επιστρατεύοντας την τρομοκρατία της χρεοκοπίας (είτε μιλάμε για το κράτος είτε για μεμονωμένες εταιρείες) και τη συστηματική προπαγάνδα περί «σωτηρίας της χώρας», έχει βάλει σε εφαρμογή ένα βίαιο πρόγραμμα «εξυγίανσης» το οποίο περιλαμβάνει απολύσεις, μειώσεις μισθών, αναδιάρθρωση των εργασιακών σχέσεων, απειλές κατά των εργαζομένων που αγωνίζονται και κατασυκοφάντηση των απεργιών. Στο πλαίσιο των «δραματικών περικοπών στο κόστος», όπως δηλώνουν οι εντεταλμένοι του, ο ΔΟΛ έκλεισε στις 15 Σεπτεμβρίου τον εκδοτικό οίκο _*Ελληνικά Γράμματα*_ στέλνοντας στον εφεδρικό στρατό των ανέργων 94 εργαζόμενους. Ακολούθησαν έκτοτε δεκάδες ακόμα διοικητικοί υπάλληλοι του Ομίλου…

Το κλείσιμο των _Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων_ φέρνει όμως στο προσκήνιο και την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στις εργασιακές σχέσεις των μεταφραστών και των επιμελητών-διορθωτών που δουλεύουν ως εξωτερικοί «συνεργάτες» σε εκδοτικούς οίκους, μεταφραστικά γραφεία, εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού, μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη επιχείρηση. Η ψευδεπίγραφη ιδιότητα του «ελεύθερου επαγγελματία» στην πραγματικότητα υποκρύπτει ολοένα συχνότερα σχέση εξαρτημένης εργασίας, *μισθωτή εργασία*. Και μάλιστα, μια βαθιά υποτιμημένη μισθωτή εργασία, αφού ο εργαζόμενος πληρώνει μόνος του για την ιατροφαρμακευτική του περίθαλψη και την ασφάλισή του, ενώ όταν χάσει τη δουλειά του δεν δικαιούται αποζημίωση από τον εργοδότη ούτε επίδομα ανεργίας.

Οι συνάδελφοι μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, διορθωτές που δούλευαν ως *εξωτερικοί «συνεργάτες»* στα Ελληνικά Γράμματα δεν έχασαν απλώς «μια δουλειά», αλλά θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσουν κι έναν ολόκληρο αγώνα για να πάρουν τα δεδουλευμένα τους. Όντας άνεργοι, χωρίς κανένα δικαίωμα αποζημίωσης και χωρίς ταμείο ανεργίας, θα πρέπει να συνεχίσουν να καταβάλλουν τις ασφαλιστικές τους εισφορές και να αναζητούν εργασία στο θολό τοπίο των εκδόσεων, των μεταφραστικών γραφείων και των μέσων μαζικής ενημέρωσης – τη στιγμή μάλιστα που αρκετοί από αυτούς βρίσκονταν «εκτός αγοράς» για πολλά χρόνια, καθώς δούλευαν αποκλειστικά για τα _Ελληνικά Γράμματα_. *Για εμάς λοιπόν, οι απολυμένοι των Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων είναι πολλοί περισσότεροι από 94*.

Ο *Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών (ΣΜΕΔ)* συμμετέχει ενεργά στις κινητοποιήσεις που οργανώνει το Σωματείο των Εργαζομένων στα _Ελληνικά Γράμματα_ και ταυτόχρονα πιέζει προς πάσα κατεύθυνση για να αναδείξει την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στον χώρο των μεταφραστών και επιμελητών-διορθωτών που εργάζονται ως «εξωτερικοί» σε εταιρείες κάθε είδους. Αυτή τη στιγμή, ο Σύλλογός μας διεκδικεί με όλα τα μέσα που έχει στη διάθεσή του την εξόφληση 9 συναδέλφων στους οποίους η επιχείρηση «Ελληνικά Γράμματα Α.Ε.» χρωστά πάνω από 30.000 ευρώ. Παράλληλα, επαγρυπνεί για την προστασία της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας όλων των συναδέλφων, καθώς και για την αποτροπή και την καταγγελία κάθε απόπειρας, από μέρους του ΔΟΛ, αναδιαπραγμάτευσης των συμφωνιών με εξωτερικούς «συνεργάτες» έναντι εξευτελιστικών αμοιβών. Η δουλειά μας και το προϊόν της δεν είναι «σκέτο εμπόρευμα», και δεν θα δεχτούμε ποτέ να αντιμετωπίζεται έτσι ούτε από την εργοδοσία του ΔΟΛ ούτε από οποιαδήποτε άλλη.

Στόχος του ΣΜΕΔ είναι ο κοινός αγώνας εξωτερικών «συνεργατών», εργαζομένων στην επιχείρηση και αλληλέγγυων εργαζομένων και ανέργων. Στις σημερινές συνθήκες, για να πετύχουμε έστω και μικρές νίκες ενάντια στα αφεντικά, σε όποιον κλάδο ή κατηγορία εργαζομένων κι αν ανήκουμε, πρέπει να οικοδομήσουμε σχέσεις ενότητας στον αγώνα και αλληλεγγύης μεταξύ μας ενάντια σε όλους αυτούς που μας θέλουν διαχωρισμένους.

*ΑΜΕΣΗ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΑΙΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΜΙΣΘΩΤΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ
​**ΑΜΕΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΗ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΔΟΥΛΕΥΜΕΝΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΩΝ, ΕΠΙΜΕΛΗΤΩΝ, ΔΙΟΡΘΩΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΩΝ​*
_ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΩΝ ΕΠΙΜΕΛΗΤΩΝ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΤΩΝ
(ΣΜΕΔ)_​


----------



## Lina (Oct 12, 2010)

Εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία στον αγώνα για την καταβολή των δεδουλευμένων στους συναδέλφους.

Τούτου λεχθέντος, δεν μπορώ να μην παρατηρήσω ότι ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας που έχει έναν μόνο πελάτη γνωρίζει ότι αυτή του η επιλογή έχει υψηλό κίνδυνο και ότι αν διακοπεί η συνεργασία για οποιονδήποτε λόγο θα βρεθεί σε δεινή θέση.


----------



## rogne (Oct 12, 2010)

Lina said:


> ... δεν μπορώ να μην παρατηρήσω ότι ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας που έχει έναν μόνο πελάτη γνωρίζει ότι αυτή του η επιλογή έχει υψηλό κίνδυνο και ότι αν διακοπεί η συνεργασία για οποιονδήποτε λόγο θα βρεθεί σε δεινή θέση.



Καλημέρα

Προφανώς το ρίσκο είναι μεγάλο αν δουλεύεις με μπλοκάκι κι έχεις μόνο έναν πελάτη. Από την άλλη, ο "πελάτης" έχει φανερά το πάνω χέρι, ιδίως όταν μιλάμε για μεγέθη σαν του ΔΟΛ: όταν σου δίνει δουλειά με τη σέσουλα, επιδιώκοντας ουσιαστικά να σε κρατήσει ως αποκλειστικά απασχολούμενο, σε καθεστώς κρυφού μισθωτού χωρίς τα οχληρά "μειονεκτήματα" των μισθωτών (ξέρετε, συμβάσεις, ασφάλιση και άλλα τέτοια ξεπερασμένα), πώς του λες όχι και βγαίνεις στην αγορά; Το ίδιο και όταν σου παρέχει μηνιαίο μισθό, αλλά απαιτεί να του κόβεις εσύ αποδείξεις και τιμολόγια, όπως συμβαίνει με τους κλασικούς "μπλοκάκηδες", προπάντων στον Τύπο και στα ΜΜΕ. Το λογικό είναι να πάρεις τη δουλειά, όχι να σκεφτείς ότι μπορεί και να κλείσει το μαγαζί... 

Όπως βλέπουμε καθημερινά στην υπόθεση των "Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων", αυτή η ιδιότητα του "ελεύθερου επαγγελματία" μάς έχει κάνει πολύ περισσότερο κακό παρά καλό: είναι συντριπτικά περισσότερες οι φορές που χρησιμοποιείται από τις εταιρείες για να αποφύγουν να προσλάβουν μισθωτούς, παρά από εμάς, για να θέτουμε τους δικούς μας όρους στη δουλειά μας.


----------



## rogne (Nov 13, 2010)

*Η υπόθεση των «Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων» έκλεισε... Όχι για όλους!​**Συνεχής ενημέρωση του ΣΜΕΔ για τα Ελληνικά Γράμματα*​
Όπως ενημερωθήκαμε πριν από λίγες ημέρες, η υπόθεση του «λουκέτου» στα _Ελληνικά Γράμματα_ και των κινητοποιήσεων που ακολούθησαν και κράτησαν για ένα ολόκληρο δίμηνο έκλεισε κι επισήμως τη Δευτέρα 8 Νοεμβρίου, μετά τη συμφωνία που υπέγραψε η πλευρά της εργοδοσίας με τους εκπροσώπους της Γενικής Συνέλευσης (Γ.Σ.) των εργαζομένων στην επιχείρηση.

Σύμφωνα με την ενημέρωση που στάλθηκε στον ΣΜΕΔ και υπάρχει δημοσιευμένη στην ιστοσελίδα του Συλλόγου Υπαλλήλων Βιβλίου-Χάρτου Αττικής, η συμφωνία αυτή περιλαμβάνει:

- Παραμονή στην εργασία, για το χρονικό διάστημα που θα διαρκέσει η εκκαθάριση της εταιρείας, των συναδέλφων που ανήκουν σε ευαίσθητες κοινωνικές ομάδες. Οι συνάδελφοι αυτοί, που επιλέχθηκαν από τη Γ.Σ., προστίθενται στους 18 συναδέλφους που είχε ήδη αποφασιστεί η παραμονή τους.
- Καταβολή των δεδουλευμένων και όλων των άλλων αποδοχών από τις 02/9/2010, όταν η εταιρεία ανακοίνωσε την απόφαση να διακόψει τις εργασίες της, μέχρι και τις 8/11/2010.
- Υπολογισμό των αποζημιώσεων με τον παλιό νόμο και καταβολή τους άπαξ και μετρητοίς. Καταβολή του δώρου των Χριστουγέννων και των υπολοίπων αδείας στις 8/11/2010.
- Καταβολή του επιπλέον ποσού των 2263€ σε κάθε εργαζόμενο (Το συνολικό ποσό αντιστοιχεί σε επιπλέον 1,5 μισθό και με απόφαση της Γ.Σ. κατανέμεται ισόποσα σε κάθε συνάδελφο). 

Λήξη, λοιπόν; Όχι για εμάς. Όπως είναι προφανές, στην παραπάνω συμφωνία οι «αόρατοι» συνάδελφοι που δούλευαν για τα _Ελληνικά Γράμματα_, μεταφραστές και επιμελητές-διορθωτές (για να μείνουμε μόνο στον δικό μας χώρο), οι λεγόμενοι «εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες», αυτοί που αντιμετωπίζονται από τον νόμο ως «προμηθευτές», «εργολάβοι» και «πιστωτές» (πλέον), δεν αναφέρονται πουθενά. Καμία δέσμευση όσον αφορά τα δεδουλευμένα αυτών των συναδέλφων, καμία εξασφάλιση όσον αφορά τα πνευματικά τους δικαιώματα, ούτε λόγος γενικώς. Όσο δεν μας εκπλήσσει αυτή η εξέλιξη, άλλο τόσο μας εξοργίζει.

Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι, καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια των κινητοποιήσεων του διμήνου που μας πέρασε, ο ΣΜΕΔ εκπροσώπησε συνδικαλιστικά και συνέτρεξε νομικά 10 (τελικώς) συναδέλφους, μεταφραστές και επιμελητές-διορθωτές, που έχουν μείνει απλήρωτοι από τα _Ελληνικά Γράμματα_ για δουλειά που έχουν ήδη παραδώσει ή για αντίτυπα βιβλίων που έχουν πωληθεί από τον εκδοτικό οίκο και για τα οποία δικαιούνται να εισπράττουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα ως δημιουργοί. Το συνολικό ποσό, εξ όσων μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε, αυτών των οφειλών ανέρχεται περίπου στις 35.000 ευρώ. Τόσα είναι τα δικά τους «δεδουλευμένα» και οι δικές τους «αποζημιώσεις», τα δικά τους «δώρα» κι «επιδόματα», οι δικές τους συνολικές «αποδοχές» που διεκδικήσαμε και συνεχίζουμε να διεκδικούμε, με όλα τα μέσα που διαθέτουμε.

Γιατί, για εμάς, η υπόθεση των _Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων_ δεν έχει κλείσει, παραμένει εντελώς ανοιχτή. Όπως παραμένει εντελώς ανοιχτή η υπόθεση γενικά των αφανών εργαζομένων, που το κράτος, οι εργοδότες, ενίοτε ακόμα και ο κοινός νους, βολεύονται να μην τους αναγνωρίζουν ως τέτοιους, μόνο και μόνο επειδή οι εργαζόμενοι αυτοί δεν υπάγονται στο καθεστώς του μισθωτού, του υπαλλήλου, μόνο και μόνο επειδή η εφορία, τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, η κείμενη νομοθεσία, οι τράπεζες, τα ΜΜΕ, τους ταξινομούν κατά το δοκούν ως «ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες», «εργολάβους», «προμηθευτές» ή «πιστωτές», φροντίζοντας μερικές φορές να τους χαϊδεύουν και τ’ αυτιά με τιμητικούς χαρακτηρισμούς όπως «καλλιτέχνες» ή «άνθρωποι του πνεύματος». Άλλο που δεν θα ήθελαν φυσικά, να μας κάνουν να τρεφόμαστε αποκλειστικά με «πνεύμα»…

Στην υπόθεση των _Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων_, αυτό που αληθεύει πέρα από κάθε αμφισβήτηση για εμάς είναι κάτι πολύ απλό: συνάδελφοι εργάστηκαν και έμειναν απλήρωτοι, ακάλυπτοι από κάθε νόμιμη «συμφωνία». Αν η διεύθυνση των _Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων_, αυτό το μεγαθήριο των ΜΜΕ (και αυτόκλητος θεματοφύλακας του «πολιτισμού» στη χώρα) που λέγεται Δημοσιογραφικός Οργανισμός Λαμπράκη, τους παραμερίζει ως «εξωτερικούς», ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε για τελευταία φορά ότι εμείς τους θεωρούμε απολύτως «εσωτερικούς», και ως τέτοιους θα συνεχίσουμε να τους υπερασπιζόμαστε. 

http://www.smed.gr/


----------

